# Tomb Raider 2: Alica Vikander wieder als Lara Croft



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Tomb Raider 2: Alica Vikander wieder als Lara Croft*

						Wirtschaftlich gilt der Reboot von Tomb Raider mit Alicia Vikander als Flop. Entsprechend fraglich war es, ob Studio und Rechteinhaber das Projekt fortsetzen. Werden sie, 2021 - wieder mit Alica Vikander, aber mit neuem Regisseur und neuem Drehbuchautor.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Tomb Raider 2: Alica Vikander wieder als Lara Croft*


----------



## Basileukum (8. September 2019)

"Das von Regisseur Roar Uthaug inszenierte Projekt spielte in den USA 54 und weltweit 275 Millionen US-Dollar bei Produktionskosten von 94 Millionen US-Dollar plus Marketing ein. Damit mag Tomb Raider zusammen mit der Verwertung im Heimvideobereich grüne Zahlen geschrieben..."

275 Millionen + 54 Millionen + Verwertung auf DVD etc. =
um die 350 Millionen?

- 100 Millionen Produktionskosten

= 250 Millionen. 

Ja, eine Viertel Milliarde ist auch wenig rentabel, durchaus. Ein Flop. Das merkt jeder Depp!  

Jetzt hat man entweder a) 250,1 Millionen für Werbung ausgegeben und dann muß "man" sich fragen, ob das System Hollywood eigentlich nur noch dazu da ist, die Werbeindustrie querzufinanzieren und ob das noch rentabel, sprich tragbar für die Menschen auf der Erde ist (die PR Hansel aus dem Elfenbeinturm brocken uns z.B. die "Casualisierung" geliebter Spiele-Serie ein) oder b) ist schwer geisteskrank und muß von den Ressourcen abgezogen werden, damit Menschen besser damit umgehen, die weniger Fürze im Hirn haben.


----------



## ToZo1 (8. September 2019)

Bin TombRaider-Spieler der ersten Stunde gewesen und war mit Angeline Joulie als Lara Croft eigentlich zufrieden. Die strahlte das auch aus. Aber dieses mäßg attraktive - sry - Hühnchen lockt mich keinen Millimeter hinterm Ofen vor. Die hat imo ja mal so garnix von einer Lara Croft. Die ist nicht sexy, nicht aristokratisch. Die ist einfach politisch korrekt in einen langweiligen Zeitgeist implementiert. 
Aber das Phenomen erlebt wir in der Gamingbranche sowieso leider die letzte Zeit immer öfter. Im letzten Starwaresfilm das gleiche... oder in Games wie The Division 2, wo die generierten Frauen aussehen wie Neanderthaler und die Haarfarbe Blond in der Auswahl nicht vorhanden ist. Selbst bei AC:Odyssey sieht die weibliche Protagonistin extrem männlich und unsexy aus. Langweilige Protagonistinnen für Feminist*Innen und deren Erziehungsagenda im heiligen krampf gegen den bösen Mann. 
Und die wundern sich, weshalb der Käse dann floppt und sich nicht verkauft? Aber ja...


----------



## elmobank (8. September 2019)

Bei den Produktionen aus den USA, egal ob Serien oder Filme, wird anscheinend in 80% der Fälle nur das Einspielergebnis im eigenen Land an den Kinokassen(Filme) und den Einschaltquoten(Serien) fest gemacht. Dabei scheint es eher uninteressant zu sein, wie sich der Film oder die Serie weltweit macht.
Nicht umsonst werden Serien und Filme nicht fortgesetzt, die außerhalb der USA richtig gut laufen.

Mich freuts, dass Tom Rider nen zweiten Film bekommt, das verbessert meinen Tag ungemein. Jetzt fehlt für mich nur noch die offizielle Meldung, dass Battle Angel Alita noch die Fortsetzung bekommen und ich bin mehr als zufrieden.



ToZo1 schrieb:


> Bin TombRaider-Spieler der ersten Stunde gewesen und war mit Angeline Joulie als Lara Croft eigentlich zufrieden. Die strahlte das auch aus. Aber dieses mäßg attraktive - sry - Hühnchen lockt mich keinen Millimeter hinterm Ofen vor. Die hat imo ja mal so garnix von einer Lara Croft. Die ist nicht sexy, nicht aristokratisch. Die ist einfach politisch korrekt in einen langweiligen Zeitgeist implementiert.
> Aber das Phenomen erlebt wir in der Gamingbranche sowieso leider die letzte Zeit immer öfter. Im letzten Starwaresfilm das gleiche... oder in Games wie The Division 2, wo die generierten Frauen aussehen wie Neanderthaler und die Haarfarbe Blond in der Auswahl nicht vorhanden ist. Selbst bei AC:Odyssey sieht die weibliche Protagonistin extrem männlich und unsexy aus. Langweilige Protagonistinnen für Feminist*Innen und deren Erziehungsagenda im heiligen krampf gegen den bösen Mann.
> Und die wundern sich, weshalb der Käse dann floppt und sich nicht verkauft? Aber ja...



Ich bin gelinde gesagt sehr fasziniert von diesem Kommentar. Alice Vikander orientiert sich von der Optik her an den neuen Spielen und nicht an den alten, damit wäre eine Besetzung mit z.B. Angelina Jolie fehl am Platz gewesen. Und mir persönlich würde spontan keine bessere Besetzung als Alice Vikander einfallen, wenn man die aktuellen Spiele betrachtet.
Und dies wurde im Vorfeld kundgetan und nicht erst kurz vor der Veröffentlichung.

Nebenbei möchte ich nur erwähnen, dass die Oberweite der Lara Croft in den ersten Teilen wohl auf einen unbeabsichtigten Fehler her rührt und dann, aufgrund der Beliebtheit der Serie (weitesgehend bei der männlichen Zielgruppe wohl - ein Schelm wer sich hier etwas böses denkt) nicht mehr geändert. Erst der Reboot hat dieses in ein normales Maß zurück gebracht.

Aber es ist halt alles Gemackssache und seine Vorlieben jedem selbst überlassen.
Mir persönlich haben die alten Tomb Rider Filme nicht so wirklich zugesagt, waren kurzweilige Unterhaltung, aber nicht wirklich mehr.


----------



## ToZo1 (8. September 2019)

Ich war in der Tat auch ein Fan der alten Spiele... das letzte, was ich mir aufgrund der medialen Hype gekauft, habe ich noch der Hälfte weglegt, weil ich die Lust verlor. 
Und nein heutige Spiele und Medien orientieren sich nicht an Kundenwünschen, sondern leider an den gender-, diversity- und kulturmarxistischen Belehrbär-Intentionen sogenannter Kreativer. Und genau das ist imo das Problem.

PS: Sexy hat nicht unbedingt was mit Oberweite zu tun... außer vielleicht für ganz ganz schlichte Gemüter.


----------



## tallantis (8. September 2019)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Bin TombRaider-Spieler der ersten Stunde gewesen und war mit Angeline Joulie als Lara Croft eigentlich zufrieden. Die strahlte das auch aus. Aber dieses mäßg attraktive - sry - Hühnchen lockt mich keinen Millimeter hinterm Ofen vor. Die hat imo ja mal so garnix von einer Lara Croft. Die ist nicht sexy, nicht aristokratisch. Die ist einfach politisch korrekt in einen langweiligen Zeitgeist implementiert.
> Aber das Phenomen erlebt wir in der Gamingbranche sowieso leider die letzte Zeit immer öfter. Im letzten Starwaresfilm das gleiche... oder in Games wie The Division 2, wo die generierten Frauen aussehen wie Neanderthaler und die Haarfarbe Blond in der Auswahl nicht vorhanden ist. Selbst bei AC:Odyssey sieht die weibliche Protagonistin extrem männlich und unsexy aus. Langweilige Protagonistinnen für Feminist*Innen und deren Erziehungsagenda im heiligen krampf gegen den bösen Mann.
> Und die wundern sich, weshalb der Käse dann floppt und sich nicht verkauft? Aber ja...



Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Vikander hat ihre Sache gut gelöst, weil sie einfach eine gute Schauspielerin ist, aber eben keine Lara Croft. Auch das Argument mit der Reboot-Lara zieht bei mir nicht, Crystal Dynamics hat sich bei ihrer Optik auch nicht lumpen lassen und realistischere aber eindeutige Proportionen gewählt. Die Wahl eines Ast mit Augen ist einfach nur Politik und ermüdend, weil wie du so schön sagtest der Krebs gerade durch jedes Medium wandert.

Ich fand Jolie besser, allerdings haben die Filme etwas eingeleitet, was mich bis heute an der Entwicklung der Serie genervt hat. Irgendeine militante Hintergrund Fraktion, die die Welt erobern will, oder sonstigen Machtquatsch. Etwas mehr Mystik und Magie aus den Wurzeln würde den Filmen gut tun. Weniger Illuminaten und Trinity, mehr Mumien und Gräber. Gräber waren schon mal ganz solide in dem Film. Naja ich denke mein Wunsch wird nicht erfüllt, weil auch in der Trilogie Trinity einfach durchgehend der Feind war. Was mich dann auch dazu bringt mir zu wünschen, dass CD sich wieder mal was anderes einfallen lässt.



ToZo1 schrieb:


> PS: Sexy hat nicht unbedingt was mit Oberweite zu tun... außer vielleicht für ganz ganz schlichte Gemüter.



Ich für mich stimme dir dabei zu, aber was für einen sexy ist, bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen. Schlichte Gemüter sind wohl eher die, die solche Sprüche bringen.


----------



## Karotte81 (8. September 2019)

elmobank schrieb:


> Nebenbei möchte ich nur erwähnen, dass die Oberweite der Lara Croft in den ersten Teilen wohl auf einen unbeabsichtigten Fehler her rührt und ...



Wirklich, unbeabsichtigt? So einen, nein eigentlich zwei große, runde(naja gut,damals eher kantige) Bugs zu übersehen ...  bei einem Entwickler,/Publisher der garantiert zu 90% aus Männern bestand, wo sämtliche Trailer und Vorabbilder ebenfalls diese großen "Bugs" hatte ... wie kann sowas unbeabsichtigt sein? Das kann ich nicht glauben.


Mal davon ab, die Oberweite damals war eher ein Grund TR nicht ernst zu nehmen, das passte ja vorne und hinten nicht. Zu schlank und zuviel sind genau so doof wie andere Extreme. Aber die neuen Laras gefallen mir auch nicht so, was aber auch egal ist, da TR eh keine anspruchsvolle Filmreihe ist und ich noch nie Filme wg einer bestimmten Frau geguckt habe. Die passen mMn sowieso nicht in Actionfilme, völlig unglaubwürdig und unrealistisch. Dieser Trend in Spielen permanent ne Frau zu spielen geht mir auch dezent auf die Eier ... neuester Auswuchs wäre da Control, wo die Alte ein sehr kantiges, männliches Gesicht hat, aber hauptsache Frau. Aber naja, anderes Thema ...


----------



## yingtao (8. September 2019)

Basileukum schrieb:


> "Das von Regisseur Roar Uthaug inszenierte Projekt spielte in den USA 54 und weltweit 275 Millionen US-Dollar bei Produktionskosten von 94 Millionen US-Dollar plus Marketing ein. Damit mag Tomb Raider zusammen mit der Verwertung im Heimvideobereich grüne Zahlen geschrieben..."
> 
> 275 Millionen + 54 Millionen + Verwertung auf DVD etc. =
> um die 350 Millionen?
> ...



Man darf sich nicht von den großen Zahlen blenden lassen. Worauf es ankommt ist der Prozentuale Gewinn, da nur das die Investoren interessiert. Produktionskosten machen ca. 30% der Gesamtkosten aus und die anderen 70% sind Marketing. Mit 100 Millionen Produktionskosten bist du dann bei 300 Millionen Gesamtkosten. Die 54 Millionen aus den USA sind zudem in den 275 Millionen weltweit bereits enthalten. Mit den Einspielergebnis aus den Kinobesuchen haben die wahrscheinlich erstmal Verluste gemacht und erst durch die Verwertung auf DVD, Bluray und Streaming in die schwarzen Zahlen gekommen. Die paar Millionen die die an Gewinn gemacht haben sind dann für Investoren zu wenig, da die mindestens 30% Gewinn in den ersten 4 Wochen erwarten. Wenn ein Film nicht in der ersten Woche die gesamten Produktionskosten wieder einspielt ist das finanziel bereits als Flop zu sehen.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (8. September 2019)

Die Dame heißt Alic*i*a Vikander und nicht Alica Vikander. 

@PCGH Ständig sucht ihr neue Mitarbeiter mit schon fast lächerlich hohen Ansprüchen, aber wo man nur hinschaut werden Namen falsch geschrieben, oder man findet auch immer wieder Rechtschreibfehler und Fehler im Satzbau.


----------



## Atma (8. September 2019)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Bin TombRaider-Spieler der ersten Stunde gewesen und war mit Angeline Joulie als Lara Croft eigentlich zufrieden. Die strahlte das auch aus. Aber dieses mäßg attraktive - sry - Hühnchen lockt mich keinen Millimeter hinterm Ofen vor. Die hat imo ja mal so garnix von einer Lara Croft. Die ist nicht sexy, nicht aristokratisch. Die ist einfach politisch korrekt in einen langweiligen Zeitgeist implementiert.
> Aber das Phenomen erlebt wir in der Gamingbranche sowieso leider die letzte Zeit immer öfter. Im letzten Starwaresfilm das gleiche... oder in Games wie The Division 2, wo die generierten Frauen aussehen wie Neanderthaler und die Haarfarbe Blond in der Auswahl nicht vorhanden ist. Selbst bei AC:Odyssey sieht die weibliche Protagonistin extrem männlich und unsexy aus. Langweilige Protagonistinnen für Feminist*Innen und deren Erziehungsagenda im heiligen krampf gegen den bösen Mann.
> Und die wundern sich, weshalb der Käse dann floppt und sich nicht verkauft? Aber ja...


Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können. Ganz genau meine Meinung 

Alicia Vikander als Lara Croft = pfui.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. September 2019)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Bin TombRaider-Spieler der ersten Stunde gewesen und war mit Angeline Joulie als Lara Croft eigentlich zufrieden. Die strahlte das auch aus. Aber dieses mäßg attraktive - sry - Hühnchen lockt mich keinen Millimeter hinterm Ofen vor. Die hat imo ja mal so garnix von einer Lara Croft. Die ist nicht sexy, nicht aristokratisch. Die ist einfach politisch korrekt in einen langweiligen Zeitgeist implementiert.
> Aber das Phenomen erlebt wir in der Gamingbranche sowieso leider die letzte Zeit immer öfter. Im letzten Starwaresfilm das gleiche... oder in Games wie The Division 2, wo die generierten Frauen aussehen wie Neanderthaler und die Haarfarbe Blond in der Auswahl nicht vorhanden ist. Selbst bei AC:Odyssey sieht die weibliche Protagonistin extrem männlich und unsexy aus. Langweilige Protagonistinnen für Feminist*Innen und deren Erziehungsagenda im heiligen krampf gegen den bösen Mann.
> Und die wundern sich, weshalb der Käse dann floppt und sich nicht verkauft? Aber ja...


Ich hab die Filme mit Angelina Jolie auch gesehen und ich fand die von Anfang bis Ende furchtbar, unter anderem wegen dieser Frau. Was man an ihr attraktiv findet, kann ich nicht verstehen. Die Frau sah schon damals aus, wie 'ne Puppe und absolut künstlich. Vor allem aber strahlte sie gar nichts aus. Nichts. Gar nichts. Und sie hatte nichts von einer Lara Croft. Diese Frau ist eine durch und durch schlechte Schauspielerin, die nichts anderes als den "*****-Blick" drauf hat und nur mit dieser einen Mimik glänzen kann. In 'nem Porno wäre sie als Schauspielerin besser aufgehoben. 

Ihre einzige gute Rolle, die sie jemals hatte, war die der dunklen Fee in Maleficent aus dem Jahr 2014. Und da hätte man auch mit Sicherheit eine bessere Schauspielerin finden können. 

Da finde ich Alicia Vikander als Lara Croft deutlich besser. Wobei man an der Stelle natürlich auch bedenken muss, dass der aktuelle Tomb Raider-Film sich am Reboot der Spiele orientiert und nicht an den alten Teilen. Und das Reboot war schon gänzlich anders als die Vorgänger. Ein Vergleich kann da natürlich nur auf subjektiver Ebene stattfinden. Entweder man mag es oder eben nicht. 

Was AC Odyssey angeht...wo sah die Protagonistin denn bitte männlich aus? Sie ist Söldnerin und als solche hat sie eine recht körperlich anstrengende Arbeit. Dass man da trainierter aussieht, ist ja wohl logisch. Schlimmer wär's, wenn sie ein Strich in der Landschaft gewesen wäre. Das wäre schlichtweg unpassend gewesen. Das hat mit Feminismus nichts zu tun. 



ToZo1 schrieb:


> Ich war in der Tat auch ein Fan der alten Spiele... das letzte, was ich mir aufgrund der medialen Hype gekauft, habe ich noch der Hälfte weglegt, weil ich die Lust verlor.
> Und nein heutige Spiele und Medien orientieren sich nicht an Kundenwünschen, sondern leider an den gender-, diversity- und kulturmarxistischen Belehrbär-Intentionen sogenannter Kreativer. Und genau das ist imo das Problem.
> 
> PS: Sexy hat nicht unbedingt was mit Oberweite zu tun... außer vielleicht für ganz ganz schlichte Gemüter.


Da du weibliche Spielfiguren offensichtlich primär aufs Äußere reduzierst, bist du ja selbst auch eines dieser schlichten Gemüter.


----------



## Quake2008 (8. September 2019)

Ja, das finde ich auch wir sollten alle weiblciher Charaktere auf die Brüste reduzieren, und wer es noch nicht kapiert hat, dann zack Youporn an. 

Deshalb gibt es jetzt auch folgende Bezeichnungen W/M/D  W=Weiblich / M-Männlich / D-Weiblich.Männlich ohne Brüste.

Oder noch besser direkt ein Oskar ab doppel D Oberweite. 

Den neuen Tomb Raider habe ich nicht bzw noch nicht gesehen, aber ganz ehrlich der alte mit Angelia war , naja, gut ist was anderes. . Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Story. 

Die alte ist so Sympatisch wie ein Toaster und genau so schaut Sie.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2019)

An alle, die mit Vikander nichts anfangen können: Seid froh, dass sie nicht Danai Gurira oder so gecastet haben.


----------



## Atma (8. September 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> An alle, die mit Vikander nichts anfangen können: Seid froh, dass sie nicht Danai Gurira oder so gecastet haben.


Ich weiß da was besseres: die Filme gekonnt ignorieren.

So wie ich es bisher auch gemacht habe. Money talks und so.


----------



## Cosmas (8. September 2019)

Die Vikander ist ja nicht hässlich oder unattraktiv, aber sie wirkt einfach nicht, sondern sie kommt einfach völlig steif und emotionsarm rüber.

Man nimmt ihr auch die Entwicklung Larifari Croft zu Lara Croft einfach nicht ab, 
ihr fehlt es in der Darstellung arg an Charakter und genau deshalb konnte der Film auch nicht wirklich überzeugen.

Das ganze drumherum, kommt da nur noch erschwerend hinzu.
Und nun Teil 2 mit 2 mehr oder weniger nichtssagenden Gestalten am Ruder, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob sie es schaffen, den 2 ten noch schlechter zu machen.


----------



## Freakless08 (8. September 2019)

Tomb Raider Reboot Film?
Ach stimt, da war ja mal was. Vielleicht wenn es mal auf Netflix erscheint, aber für den Reboot geh ich sicherlich nicht ins Kino oder kauf es mir auch nicht auf Scheibe/Digital.


----------



## Zero-11 (8. September 2019)

besser als Angelina Jolie aber immer noch weit davon entfernt geeignet für die Rolle zu sein


----------



## bynemesis (8. September 2019)

Angelina Jolie war besser.
die neuen reboot Filme&Games werden von mir ignoriert.

Die Vikander soll bitte wieder zurück in den Kindergarten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. September 2019)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Tomb Raider Reboot Film?
> Ach stimt, da war ja mal was. Vielleicht wenn es mal auf Netflix erscheint, aber für den Reboot geh ich sicherlich nicht ins Kino oder kauf es mir auch nicht auf Scheibe/Digital.


Muss auch nicht sein. ^^ Guter Actionfilm, wenn man mal n Bierchen am Abend trinken will, aber mehr auch nicht. Alicia Vikander ist als Lara Croft zwar, wie gesagt, besser als Angelina Jolie, aber dennoch nicht übermäßig gut.


----------



## BabaYaga (8. September 2019)

Ich mag Alicia von diversen anderen Filmen, genau so wie ich die Tomb Raider Spiele schon immer mochte. Sie passt eigentlich auch ganz gut zu den neuen Spielen allerdings war die Umsetzung des Films mal wieder nur so "lala". Solide aber mehr leider auch nicht. Da hatte der Reboot wesentlich mehr Intensität & Atmosphäre zu bieten, von der Action rede ich mal gar nicht  Aber nun gut, sie wollte schon immer mal Lara Croft sein, möge der zweite Teil etwas besser werden  

P.s: Alicia mit  Angelina zu vergleichen geht in diesem Fall nicht wirklich. Weder fürde Angelina zu den neuen Spielen passen noch Alicia zu den Alten.


----------



## Rollora (8. September 2019)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Bin TombRaider-Spieler der ersten Stunde gewesen und war mit Angeline Joulie als Lara Croft eigentlich zufrieden. Die strahlte das auch aus. Aber dieses mäßg attraktive - sry - Hühnchen lockt mich keinen Millimeter hinterm Ofen vor. Die hat imo ja mal so garnix von einer Lara Croft. Die ist nicht sexy, nicht aristokratisch. Die ist einfach politisch korrekt in einen langweiligen Zeitgeist implementiert.
> Aber das Phenomen erlebt wir in der Gamingbranche sowieso leider die letzte Zeit immer öfter. Im letzten Starwaresfilm das gleiche... oder in Games wie The Division 2, wo die generierten Frauen aussehen wie Neanderthaler und die Haarfarbe Blond in der Auswahl nicht vorhanden ist. Selbst bei AC:Odyssey sieht die weibliche Protagonistin extrem männlich und unsexy aus. Langweilige Protagonistinnen für Feminist*Innen und deren Erziehungsagenda im heiligen krampf gegen den bösen Mann.
> Und die wundern sich, weshalb der Käse dann floppt und sich nicht verkauft? Aber ja...


Die Filme mit Jolie - übrigens mit o, nicht ou - waren netter Unterhaltugnsfilm. Aber schon fast völlig übertriebener Klamauk. Ein Indiana Jones als weibliche Superhelden.
Und natürlich gings bei den Filmen viel ums Aussehen von Jolie/Croft. Es ist halt eher ein nicht ernstgemeinter Buben-Film. Ein Film der mit gewissen Reizen spielt um eine einfache Unterhaltung für die männliche Seele zu bringen. Abgesehen von vielen Logiklöchern und generell einer etwas lachhaften Story, ist er auch Produktionstechnisch deutlich schwächer als der neuere.

Die neueren Filme beziehen sich auf die ersten Spiele des Reboots. Wo Croft eine junge Frau ist, die eher zufällig in ein Survival Abenteuer hineingestürzt ist.
Ich fand die Portraitierung von Croft in den neueren Teilen wesentlich näher an den Spielen als die alten Filme und auch wesentlich realistischer/weniger übertrieben. Daneben gings im Film auch weniger darum "cool" zu wirken, sondern stellte halt eine junge, unerfahrene Frau vor, die sich selbst überwinden musste um aus ihrer bescheidenen Situation rauszukommen. Ein bisschen coming of age.

Warum man Vikander als "Hühnchen" bezeichnen muss, weiß ich nicht. Ich persönlich bevorzuge sportliche schlanke Frauen gegenüber welche, die schon etwas "angesetzt" haben und deshalb manchen besser gefallen. Beziehungsweise gewisse OPs hinter sich hatten. Aber jeder ist da anders.

Was Spieleumsetzungen betrifft, ist TR nunmal das beste der letzten Jahre oder Jahrzehnte. Silent Hill ausgenommen


----------



## tandel (8. September 2019)

Witzig, wie da die Meinungen auseinander gehen. Ich fand Angelina Jolie in den ersten beiden Tomb Raider Filmen prima (für eine Verfilmung eines Spiels) und ich ich finde auch Alicia Vikander super besetzt im neuen Film.
Beide sind sehr attraktive Frauen.
Emily Blunt hätte die Rolle auch gut übernehmen können, aber sie ist natürlich noch mal ein paar Jahre älter.


----------



## Rollora (8. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Diese Frau ist eine durch und durch schlechte Schauspielerin, die nichts anderes als den "*****-Blick" drauf hat und nur mit dieser einen Mimik glänzen kann. In 'nem Porno wäre sie als Schauspielerin besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Ihre einzige gute Rolle, die sie jemals hatte, war die der dunklen Fee in Maleficent aus dem Jahr 2014. Und da hätte man auch mit Sicherheit eine bessere Schauspielerin finden können.


bis auf diesen Teil stimme ich mit deinem Post zu.
Jolie hatte dann doch ein paar überzeugende Filme, bzw Filme in denen sie überzeugt hat (wenngleich ich dir mit ihrer teils eingeschränkten Mimik recht gebe, aber Mimik ist ja nicht das einzige, was man schauspielert. Aber vielleicht merkt man das im Englischen besser): Changeling und Girl Interrupted um nur zwei zu nennen. Ich fand sie durchaus in Hackers auch nicht so schlecht, aber das mag daran liegen, dass ich den Film so schön alt und Trashig finde





tandel schrieb:


> Witzig, wie da die Meinungen auseinander gehen.  Ich fand Angelina Jolie in den ersten beiden Tomb Raider Filmen prima  (für eine Verfilmung eines Spiels) und ich ich finde auch Alicia  Vikander super besetzt im neuen Film.
> Beide sind sehr attraktive Frauen.
> Emily Blunt hätte die Rolle auch gut übernehmen können, aber sie ist natürlich noch mal ein paar Jahre älter.


Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Jolies Filme waren halt eher platt  und mit der Faust aufs Auge "hey schaut her wie cool ich bin", mit viel  nett inszenierter Action. Wie die Superheldenfilme heute.
Vikanders Film hat einen ganz anderen Ton und nicht jeder mag das.


----------



## Bluebird (8. September 2019)

Kronos schrieb:


> Ich mag Alicia von diversen anderen Filmen, genau so wie ich die Tomb Raider Spiele schon immer mochte. Sie passt eigentlich auch ganz gut zu den neuen Spielen allerdings war die Umsetzung des Films mal wieder nur so "lala". Solide aber mehr leider auch nicht. Da hatte der Reboot wesentlich mehr Intensität & Atmosphäre zu bieten, von der Action rede ich mal gar nicht  Aber nun gut, sie wollte schon immer mal Lara Croft sein, möge der zweite Teil etwas besser werden
> 
> P.s: Alicia mit  Angelina zu vergleichen geht in diesem Fall nicht wirklich. Weder fürde Angelina zu den neuen Spielen passen noch Alicia zu den Alten.



Aber Jolie hat wenigstens  zur alten   Reihe gepasst wie sonst Nix und das kann man von Vikander aktuell eben nicht wirklich sagen ...
War nie ein Fan von TR weder der Filme noch der Spiele  aber selbst ich muss sagen Jolie war gut gecastet .


> Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
> Jolies Filme waren halt eher platt und mit der Faust aufs Auge "hey schaut her wie cool ich bin", mit viel nett inszenierter Action. Wie die Superheldenfilme heute.
> Vikanders Film hat einen ganz anderen Ton und nicht jeder mag das.


tja wie gesagt passten  zu denn Spielen der Zeit ... und das Auge guckt eben mit , wenn die Optik nicht passt mach ich den Kasten schon aus !
denn  wenn die Macher das nicht hinbekommen ist es verschwendetes Geld für eine Lizenz von der man eh keinen Gebrauch macht 

PS:  Jolie mag nicht jedem gefallen aber so sah die gute Frau immer schon aus , von wegen Künstlich ... 
PPS: Arnie hatte als Terminator auch seine Rolle gefunden die ihm die besten Charakterschauspieler nicht hätten  nehmen  können , wenns passt dann passts eben ...


----------



## Daggy82 (9. September 2019)

Also ich finde die aktuelle Darstellerin auch sehr passend zu den neuen spielen (Ich finde Sie sogar weitaus attraktiver wie Jolie) und fand den Film auch sehr gut. Bin auch TR Spieler der ersten Stunde und die Filme mit Angelina Jolie fand ich nur albern und Jolie als Lara ne absolute Fehlbesetzung, kann abe auch daran liegen das ich Angelina Jolie Filme generell nicht mag, die Schauspielerin gibt mir einfach mal null. Ich hab natürlich auch versucht mir einen TR Film mit Jolie anzuschauen und hab jedesmal aus gemacht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. September 2019)

Auch wenn ich anscheinend eine Ausnahme bin, ich freue mich auf einen zweiten Teil.


----------



## Zinga (9. September 2019)

Angelina Jolie war die perfekte besetzung für die Rolle!


----------



## enux (9. September 2019)

Angelina Jolie hat, aufgrund ihrer Proportionen, perfekt zur "alten" Lara gepasst. Auch die Filme passten irgendwie dazu, auch wenn da bei mir nie so richtig der Funke übergesprungen ist.

Nach dem Reboot passt sie schon allein des Alters wegen nicht mehr in die Rolle. Klar, Alicia Vikander ist etwas dezenter ausgestattet, aber das passt auch besser zu den neuen Spielen. Und eine unangenehme Erscheinung ist sie nun wirklich nicht. Wenn man sich die Fähigkeiten der Lara Croft vor Augen führt, ist das Erscheinungsbild der "neuen" Lara auch glaubwürdiger. Letzten Endes bleibt das Geschmacksache. 

Was mich wirklich am ersten Film gestört hat, war die Geschwindigkeit. Irgendwie hat man der Geschichte nicht genug Zeit gegeben, sich zu entwickeln. Dadurch kam, aus meiner Sicht, nicht nur Laras Werdegang zu kurz, sondern auch der Spannungsbogen.
Trotzdem hat mich die Ankündigung gefreut und ich werde mir den Film sicher irgendwann ansehen.


----------



## Rollora (9. September 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Aber Jolie hat wenigstens  zur alten   Reihe gepasst wie sonst Nix und das kann man von Vikander aktuell eben nicht wirklich sagen ...
> War nie ein Fan von TR weder der Filme noch der Spiele  aber selbst ich muss sagen Jolie war gut gecastet .
> 
> tja wie gesagt passten  zu denn Spielen der Zeit ... und das Auge guckt eben mit , wenn die Optik nicht passt mach ich den Kasten schon aus !
> ...



Lol
Bei Jolie ist in TR wenig echt und sie wär dort auch schnell von jeder 0815 Pornodarstellerin zu ersetzen gewesen. Der Vergleich mit Arnie hinkt daher


----------



## Gast20190919 (9. September 2019)

Mir gefällt die Richtung nicht, in die sich Tombraider entwickelt hat. Es geht bei der Optik auch gar nicht um die Oberweite. Vikander sieht einfach so mädchenhaft, unscheinbar und harmlos aus, dass sie für mich keine authentische Lara Croft darstellen kann. Der Charakter hat auch weniger Ecken. Ich mochte die coole, selbstsichere Frau Croft.



Rollora schrieb:


> Lol
> Bei Jolie ist in TR wenig echt und sie wär dort auch schnell von jeder 0815 Pornodarstellerin zu ersetzen gewesen. Der Vergleich mit Arnie hinkt daher


Und Vikander wäre durch jedes 08/15 Ftinessbabe zu ersetzen. Jolie hat Ausstrahlung, ob man sie mag oder nicht und passte einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Kubiac (9. September 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Richtung nicht, in die sich Tombraider entwickelt hat. Es geht bei der Optik auch gar nicht um die Oberweite. Vikander sieht einfach so mädchenhaft, unscheinbar und harmlos aus, dass sie für mich keine authentische Lara Croft darstellen kann. Der Charakter hat auch weniger Ecken. Ich mochte die coole, selbstsichere Frau Croft.
> 
> 
> Und Vikander wäre durch jedes 08/15 Ftinessbabe zu ersetzen. Jolie hat Ausstrahlung, ob man sie mag oder nicht und passte einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge.



Genau das war auch so beabsichtig. 
Es geht um die junge noch unerfahrene Lara Croft.


----------



## empy (9. September 2019)

Mein Highlight im neuen Tomb-Raider-Film war der Auftritt von Nick Frost.



ToZo1 schrieb:


> Und nein heutige Spiele und Medien orientieren  sich nicht an Kundenwünschen, sondern leider an den gender-, diversity-  und kulturmarxistischen Belehrbär-Intentionen sogenannter  Kreativer.



Und das natürlich ausnahmslos! Der Wahnwitz ist überall!

Im Ernst finde ich auch, dass es ein paar gibt, die übertreiben, aber mal Hand auf's Herz, die gab es schon immer in allen Richtungen. Wenn das alle so sehr stören würde, dass sie es nicht mehr konsumieren würden, würde sich das auch fix ändern. Im großen und ganzen finde ich solche Aussagen übertrieben.


----------



## Gast20190919 (9. September 2019)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Genau das war auch so beabsichtig.
> Es geht um die junge noch unerfahrene Lara Croft.


Ist ja in Ordnung, wenn man eine neue Zielgruppe erschließen möchte. Spricht mich wegen meines Alters allerdings nicht mehr im geringsten an.
Was juckt mich als erwachsener Mann eine heranreifende Dame, die auf dem Weg der Selbstfindung ist?

(Ich bin übrigens so alt wie Vikander )


----------



## Rollora (9. September 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Richtung nicht, in die sich Tombraider entwickelt hat. Es geht bei der Optik auch gar nicht um die Oberweite. Vikander sieht einfach so mädchenhaft, unscheinbar und harmlos aus, dass sie für mich keine authentische Lara Croft darstellen kann. Der Charakter hat auch weniger Ecken. Ich mochte die coole, selbstsichere Frau Croft.
> 
> 
> Und Vikander wäre durch jedes 08/15 Ftinessbabe zu ersetzen. Jolie hat Ausstrahlung, ob man sie mag oder nicht und passte einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge.



Für dich vielleicht ich fand sie Total übertrieben. Und da es bei den neueren Teilen sogar Emotionen gibt bezweifle ich, dass das ein Fitnessmodel genauso hinbekommen hätte wie die kürzliche Oscar Gewinnerin. Vielleicht hat bei dir Ausstrahlung was mit Körbchengröße zu tun. Wie dem auch sei, eine Julie würde meiner Meinung nach nicht zu den neuen Filmen und auch Spielen passen.



BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Ist ja in Ordnung, wenn man eine neue Zielgruppe erschließen möchte. Spricht mich wegen meines Alters allerdings nicht mehr im geringsten an.
> Was juckt mich als erwachsener Mann eine heranreifende Dame, die auf dem Weg der Selbstfindung ist?
> 
> (Ich bin übrigens so alt wie Vikander )



Du glaubst Selbstfindung hat man nur in jungem Alter?


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2019)

Ich muß mir erstmal den ersten Teil noch angucken. Mal schauen ob und wann es den auf Prime gibt.


----------



## Gast20190919 (9. September 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Für dich vielleicht ich fand sie Total übertrieben. Und da es bei den neueren Teilen sogar Emotionen gibt bezweifle ich, dass das ein Fitnessmodel genauso hinbekommen hätte wie die kürzliche Oscar Gewinnerin. Vielleicht hat bei dir Ausstrahlung was mit Körbchengröße zu tun. Wie dem auch sei, eine Julie würde meiner Meinung nach nicht zu den neuen Filmen und auch Spielen passen.
> 
> Du glaubst Selbstfindung hat man nur in jungem Alter?


Des Lesens bist du anscheinend nicht mächtig. Ich schrieb extra, dass es dabei nicht um die Oberweite geht. Man kann niemandem vorschreiben, welchen Schauspieler er mögen soll oder nicht. Ich schaue viel zu wenig Filme, um über Jolies Leistung urteilen zu können, doch als jemand, der Tombraider von Anfang an spielte, kann man doch schauen, inwiefern die Figur passt.
Für einen Oscar braucht es eine Lobby. Marisa Tomei bekam auch mal einen Oscar und bis heute weiß keiner, wie es dazu kommen konnte. 


Zur Selbstfindung:
Vor allem in jungen Jahren, natürlich. Menschen ändern sich nicht mehr besonders, sobald sie ein gewisses Alter erreicht haben und werden unflexibel.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. September 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Ist ja in Ordnung, wenn man eine neue Zielgruppe erschließen möchte. Spricht mich wegen meines Alters allerdings nicht mehr im geringsten an.
> Was juckt mich als erwachsener Mann eine heranreifende Dame, die auf dem Weg der Selbstfindung ist?
> 
> (Ich bin übrigens so alt wie Vikander )


Sag mal, was glaubst du denn, wie Alt der Charakter Lara Croft im "neuen" Film ist? 12-15?  Vikanders spielt eine Lara Croft, die bereits erwachsen ist und mitten in ihrem Studium ist (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Und sie weiß ziemlich genau, was sie will. Von Selbstfindung ist da recht wenig zu sehen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2019)

Die damaligen Verfilmungen waren nahe an der damaligen Vorlage, aber auch unlogisch, irgendwie dumm und vor allem furchtbar langweilig.
Die neue Verfilmung war nahe an der heutigen Vorlage, nicht ganz so langweilig, nicht ganz so unlogisch, aber dafür zu verkrampft um Realismus bemüht, wo es auch Plausibilität getan hätte - und außerdem ein Musterbeispiel für Übercharakterisierung.

Was ich an Alicia Vikander sehr in Ordnung fand war, dass man ihr ansah, dass sie für die Rolle trainiert hat. Bei Angelina Jolie sah man nur das halbwegs erfolgreiche Bemühen, den Bauch einzuziehen und das komplett vergebliche Bemühen, die Schießeisen nicht allzu falsch zu halten.
Nennt mich altmodisch, aber ich würdige es, wenn sich Darsteller/innen anstrengen, actionbetonten Rollen gerecht zu werden und nicht einfach nur nach Bekanntheit und/oder Dekorationswert verpflichtet werden. Und wenn Regie und Choreographen das auch einfordern.

Die Leichtigkeit der alten Verfilmungen und die Dichte und Glaubwürdigkeit der neuen Films, das könnte funktionieren. Die müssten sich irgendwo in der Mitte treffen.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die neue Verfilmung war nahe an der heutigen Vorlage, nicht ganz so langweilig, nicht ganz so unlogisch, aber dafür zu verkrampft um Realismus bemüht, wo es auch Plausibilität getan hätte -


Tomb Raider und realismus/logik.... Alles klar.


----------



## Gast20190919 (9. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sag mal, was glaubst du denn, wie Alt der Charakter Lara Croft im "neuen" Film ist? 12-15?  Vikanders spielt eine Lara Croft, die bereits erwachsen ist und mitten in ihrem Studium ist (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Und sie weiß ziemlich genau, was sie will. Von Selbstfindung ist da recht wenig zu sehen.


Anfang 20 hätte ich gedacht.

Aber selbst wenn wir nun sagen, dass das die Vorgeschichte zu den alten Filmen und Spielen darstellen soll, frage ich mich, was denn noch passieren soll, damit Lara zu der erwachsenen Lara wird. So viel kann in so kurzer Zeit gar nicht geschehen.


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2019)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Tomb Raider und realismus/logik.... Alles klar.



Du musst schon zugeben, dass der Reboot - sowohl im Spiel als auch im Film - deutlich geerdeter und stringenter ist als das damalige "Tomb Raider".
Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist das auch in Ordnung. Spieler und Zuschauer sind im Schnitt älter und anspruchsvoller geworden.
Aber wenn man vergisst, dass es immer noch ein Mystery-Setting ist, in der uralte Geheimbünde um den Besitz (teils magischer) Artefakte kämpfen und stattdessen in tausend Rückblenden und zwei Dritteln des Films die persönliche Geschichte einer BAföG-Studentin erzählt, kann das nicht funktionieren.

Die Entwicklungsgeschichte ist ja mit dem ersten Film abgehakt. Ich hoffe daher, dass der nächste Film sich mit dem beschäftigt, um was es in "Tomb Raider" eigentlich geht.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. September 2019)

ToZo1, das eine ist Menschen aufgrund Handlungen zu bewerten, dass andere nach ihrem Aussehen. Also ich fand den Film Tomb Raider aus dem Jahr2018 für Popcorn-Kino durchaus sehenswert. Gerade politisch fand ich ihn relevant, da er mit dem Geschlechterstereotyp bricht, wonach Actionheld*innen männlich sind.  Alicia Vikander schätze ich als Schauspielerin. Sie spielte in einigen Filmen mit, die ich gut fand. Auch in diesem fand ich ihre Darstellung gut. Du bleibst allerdings, wie andere Forumsmitglieder es schon schrieben, an der Oberfläche. Das eine, was ich an deinen deinen beiden Kommentaren übel finde, ist das frauenverachtende Bild, was Du mit Deiner Formulierung mitlieferst. Du beschreibst nämlich nicht nur die von Alicia Vikander verkörperte Protagonistin, sondern eröffnest mit deiner Beschreibung hier im Forum auch die normative Ebene. Du reproduziert eine Norm, wie Frauen auszusehen hätten und sprichst jenen, die dieser nicht entsprechen, das Frausein ab ("extrem männlich"). Und nicht nur das - Du vergleichst sie mit Tieren ("Hühnchen"). In meinen Augen wertest Du Frauen massiv ab. Ironischerweise schreibst Du danach von einer angeblichen Erziehungsagenda gegen den bösen Mann. Dabei bist Du es, die*der hier (ab)wertend vorgeht. Wenn das Vorgehen gegen solche frauenverachtende Frauenbilder, was ja feministische Politik darstellt, und solches Frauenbild Du ja auch hier im Forum mit Deinen beiden Kommentaren  hier verbreitest - das dann noch als "Erziehungsagenda gegen den bösen Mann" umdeutest, dann ist das Täter-Opferumkehr. Also als Mann wäre mir so etwas peinlich 
Als zweites verwendest Du ja den Begriff "Kulturmarxismus" (Was ist das?). Um das mal politisch einzuordnen: Dieser wird von den sogenannten Neuen Rechten (Wer/Was ist das?) verwendet u.a. vom norwegischen, nazistischen Massenmörder Anders Breivik (Wer ist das?). Mit diesem Begriff begründete er die Morde der 77 jungen Sozialdemokrat*innen auf Utøya. Seiner Ideologie nach würde linke Politik, eben auch sozialdemokratische Politik, genauer dessen Eintreten u.a. für Frauenrechte,  Asylrechte (also für Menschenrechte!) und das freidliche Zusammenleben von Menschen aus verschiedenen Kulturen, einen angeblichen Untergang des "Abendlandes" herbeiführen.  Der Begriff ist nicht bloß ein konservativer Natur sondern Teil der Nazi-Ideologie, die mit der "Neurechten" ein Teil-"Update" erhalten hat. Im Kern jedoch ist diese Ideologie nicht weit vom ursprünglichen Nazismus entfernt. Begriffe wie "Rasse" sind gegen Kultur("kreise") ausgetauscht und das auch zum Nazismus zugehörige Bild von Sexualität und Beziehungen, die heteronormativen Kleinfamilie, ebenso vorhanden. Mit anderen Worten ist es kaum etwas anderes als die "Volksgmeinschaft", wie sie Nazis propagieren.  Tja, und wenn sich jetzt Leute fragen, was hat das jetzt mit Tomb Raider zu tun? Nichts. An Tomb Raider ist ja nichts nazistisches. Die politische Wertung begannst Du mit Deinen Kommentaren, in denen Du hier  Deine, in meinen Augen, menschenverachtende politische Agenda eingeflochten hast und diese auf die Tomb-Raider Hauptfigur der aktuellen Verfilmungen bzw. auf Alicia Vikander angewendet hast.


----------

